# Problème lancement XCode



## babyboy6492 (14 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vers vous car j'ai actuellement un petit problème pour lancer le logiciel XCode.
En effet lorsque je démarre ce dernier, il plante. Je m'explique, la fenetre reste présente mais le logiciel ne répond pas. Comme une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours, voila sur quoi je reste bloqué:

Apercu

J'ai essayé de réinstaller à partir de l'app store et de redémarrer, rien ne change: dès que je pase la souris sur la fenêtre, j'ai l'arc en ciel rond du chargement. Et j'ai beau attendre plusieurs minutes, le logiciel ne s'ouvre pas, je suis obligé de le forcer à se fermer.

A votre avis d'où vient le problème??


----------



## babyboy6492 (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de remonter ce topic pour voir si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider car je n'ai toujours pas trouver de solution à mon problème et ca devient problématique.

J'ai essayé de désinstaller Xcode avec Appcleaner, redémarrer puis réinstaller le logiciel avec la version télécharger via l'app store et toujours aucun changement.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Céroce (18 Novembre 2011)

Difficile à dire.

Lance l'application Console, peut-être y verras-tu des messages de Xcode.


----------



## babyboy6492 (28 Novembre 2011)

Effectivement, avec l'aide de la console j'ai pu résoudre le problème.

Merci.


----------

